# Easel Back Case for Fire HD 8 2016



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Amazon replaced the first HD 8 that wouldn't charge. My new one keeps randomly shutting down. I finally discovered the problem is the Fintie easel back case and the problem stopped when I removed the case.

I was looking for an Amazon case but couldn't find one. I'm reluctant now to buy something not made by Amazon unless I get a good recommendation from somebody here. Anyone have any luck with a case for this Fire?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

What are you looking for in a case? I mean, beyond the obvious, of course.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> What are you looking for in a case? I mean, beyond the obvious, of course.


Nothing fancy. Easel back, magnetic on/off close, lightweight, sturdy. Now that I removed the Fintie case, I see that the Fire is actually pretty light. Even so, the Fintie case had a tendency to roll backwards in easel mode.

Right now, the Fire is sitting caseless on a book stand. It's working that way, but the Fire is black (I ordered blue) and too much black is hard for my ancient eyes to see when I'm looking for it. My 7" Fire is magenta. I like the brighter colors.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Well . . . one solution to the black is a skin, of course. 

The cover I have for my HD8 is the Amazon one. It works well enough. Mine is sort of distressed leather -- it was a limited edition as part of a bundle a year or so ago. They do have some brighter colors -- cost about $35. Doesn't add too much weight, I don't think, but I admit I don't use it all that often. It's basicallly the back up to my back up.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Well . . . one solution to the black is a skin, of course.
> 
> The cover I have for my HD8 is the Amazon one. It works well enough. Mine is sort of distressed leather -- it was a limited edition as part of a bundle a year or so ago. They do have some brighter colors -- cost about $35. Doesn't add too much weight, I don't think, but I admit I don't use it all that often. It's basicallly the back up to my back up.


True. I thought about skinning it.

I'm guessing the one you got is for the 2015 and one of the reviews said it doesn't fit the 2016 model. I think I'll just go ahead and skin it for now and wait until Amazon comes out with their own cover.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> True. I thought about skinning it.
> 
> I'm guessing the one you got is for the 2015 and one of the reviews said it doesn't fit the 2016 model. I think I'll just go ahead and skin it for now and wait until Amazon comes out with their own cover.


Really? I didn't think they'd changed the design at all . . . but, maybe. I admit I don't pay a lot of attention to what's happening with Fires.


----------

